# How to perform oral on a woman



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Because we need this, right? The women had one and they're getting advice so I think we should too!!! Lol. 

But seriously, despite doing lots and lots of readings, I could always use more advice on such a subject.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ask them what they want. 

listen. 

it is a place to start.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> ask them what they want.
> 
> listen.
> 
> it is a place to start.


Yeah, but.....but....then we wouldn't have a thread!!!!

WE NEED MOAR THREAD!!! 


:laughing:

And technically, I did just do that:wink:


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

well, there is the old alphabet oral.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> well, there is the old alphabet oral.


The one where you just trace the alphabet?

I thought that was more of just a starter because a lot of complaints I have read is that when a woman is about to get there a man will switch up what they are doing and it is akin to hitting a reset button of sorts.

Any thoughts on the above stated readings? True? False? Depends on the person ( I would guess)? Completely out in left field/bat shit insane/wtf are you reading?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

yup. you try different letters until you find a letter she likes.

then you keep doing that letter.

if you've been doing it a while, and she starts getting close, keep doing what you are doing. even if your arm/tongue/finger/whatever starts aching.

JUST KEEP DOING IT. 

getting women to communicate what they want is the hardest part of the whole thing. 

Like this thread. They are TOTALLY willing to jump in and ask questions about what guys want, and guys are totally willing to tell them.

But ask a woman what she wants? they go all shy and quiet. 

a few views on this thread, but when all done, two guys talking.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> yup. you try different letters until you find a letter she likes.
> 
> then you keep doing that letter.
> 
> ...


inorite....

Such a sausage fest... and talking about what women want no less.... :frustrating:

EDIT: the womenz must still be in the blowjob thread...

Nice to know that they like to give more than receive though...


:laughing:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Do not flick, for the love of God. I've seen people do this a lot in porn, but I've never met a woman who enjoys it when you make a rapid flicking motion with your tongue. For me it's painful and does not add to anything. More deliberate and sensual motions are preferred.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

devoid said:


> Do not flick, for the love of God. I've seen people do this a lot in porn, but I've never met a woman who enjoys it when you make a rapid flicking motion with your tongue. For me it's painful and does not add to anything. More deliberate and sensual motions are preferred.


A woman?!

I've found that my gal likes me to start slow and then go fast towards the end.
I don't flick though, I do the combo suck/lick.

I just listen to whatever pace she wants me at.

Aside from the obvious - clitoris, any other places that work for you?

I call the two fingers on the g and mouth on clitoris - the finisher.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> well, there is the old alphabet oral.


I've heard this before, but I always wondered where in the world that came from. I've never done that in my life, and I find the visual odd of a guy actually mentally reciting the alphabet to himself as he's performing oral on a woman.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> ask them what they want.
> 
> listen.
> 
> it is a place to start.


Thank you and yes, that's why I consider all the other threads about the perfect blowjob to be completely irrelevant. Just friggin' ask already you insecure pathetic whiner. That's the other reason why you have a mouth. These people just wear me out.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

devoid said:


> Do not flick, for the love of God. I've seen people do this a lot in porn


I've seen this as well, and, visually, I've never cared for when someone performing cunnilingus does this. Sometimes I've found myself wondering when some of the stuff done in porn first originated and why, as it's not something real people would do when actually having sex, or, as you've attested to, people would actually find pleasurable.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

mind the man in the boat


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Best advice ever given "It's not a race"


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> ask them what they want.
> 
> listen.
> 
> it is a place to start.


This.

It's not that complicated. All of the sexual success I've had was the result of genuinely being interested in what my partner likes, _asking her_ what she likes/wants and how she likes/wants it, paying attention and then doing it. It's utterly bizarre to me that male ego would be so much of an issue that someone wouldn't simply _ask the woman they're having (or going to have) sex with_. You can't have good sex without communication. And anyone who would think less of someone for asking them what they want isn't worth having sex with in the first place. I've said this numerous times, in real life people aren't mindreaders, and anyone who expects them to be is living in fantasyland.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

To anyone thinking with the "just ask her" advice, well, I would ask her, if her existed... so... this is food for thought dammit!


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

L said:


> To anyone thinking with the "just ask her" advice, well, I would ask her, *if her existed*... so... this is food for thought dammit!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

NT the DC said:


> A woman?!
> 
> I've found that my gal likes me to start slow and then go fast towards the end.
> I don't flick though, I do the combo suck/lick.
> ...


OMG where?!

I'm a very big fan of nipple/breast stimulation personally, but that differs dramatically from person to person. I also find that light touching on any sensitive areas (back of the neck, underboob, inner thighs, etc.) can add a wonderful amount of sensation to foreplay. I think ideal would be simultaneous nipple play and clitoral stimulation with the hands occasionally delegated to teasing other parts of the skin.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> Thank you and yes, that's why I consider all the other threads about the perfect blowjob to be completely irrelevant. Just friggin' ask already you insecure pathetic whiner. That's the other reason why you have a mouth. These people just wear me out.


There are a lot of things women can do that men aren't even aware of and wouldn't know how to ask for (or might be too shy to ask for). The same concept works both ways. Talking about sex is the best and safest way to learn, and often something overlooked by couples that are hesitant to talk about it openly among themselves. If your partner happens to know every possible sex act in the universe and can adequately describe what he or she wants to you... I would be worried about STDs.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

devoid said:


> There are a lot of things women can do that men aren't even aware of and wouldn't know how to ask for (or might be too shy to ask for). The same concept works both ways. Talking about sex is the best and safest way to learn, and often something overlooked by couples that are hesitant to talk about it openly among themselves. If your partner happens to know every possible sex act in the universe and can adequately describe what he or she wants to you... I would be worried about STDs.



LOL! And good point.

But I still think that people should try to overcome their insecurities. Communication is everything. I know it's harder when you are young. But most women and men actually appreciate this. It's better than just fumbling around in a clumsy way.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> LOL! And good point.
> 
> But I still think that people should try to overcome their insecurities. Communication is everything. I know it's harder when you are young. But most women and men actually appreciate this. It's better than just fumbling around in a clumsy way.


It's very true. However, I happen to know that L is a total virgin (lol, sorry but you've admitted it all over the forums man) and I assume many people asking these questions are also inexperienced and nervous. There is no substitute for communication in sex, but there are always additional things we can do to try to learn more.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

devoid said:


> OMG where?!
> 
> I'm a very big fan of nipple/breast stimulation personally, but that differs dramatically from person to person. I also find that light touching on any sensitive areas (back of the neck, underboob, inner thighs, etc.) can add a wonderful amount of sensation to foreplay. I think ideal would be simultaneous nipple play and clitoral stimulation with the hands occasionally delegated to teasing other parts of the skin.


Sounds like...









I'm doing it right.
I had my suspicions


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

L said:


> The one where you just trace the alphabet?
> 
> I thought that was more of just a starter because a lot of complaints I have read is that when a woman is about to get there a man will switch up what they are doing and it is akin to hitting a reset button of sorts.


That is only for the last 20-30 seconds or so just before the orgasm. Before that, you can frequently change what you're doing cause if you don't it's gonna be boring, imo.

One thing I've noticed though, the hornier one is, the better he performs. So, once more with feeling.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

L said:


> I thought that was more of just a starter because a lot of complaints I have read is that when a woman is about to get there a man will switch up what they are doing and it is akin to hitting a reset button of sorts.
> 
> Any thoughts on the above stated readings? True? False? Depends on the person ( I would guess)? Completely out in left field/bat shit insane/wtf are you reading?


That's true. If it's working, stick with it. 
Best advice I would suggest is start with light pressure and increase gradually and slowly. I find that they can't go wrong with light pressure but can easily go wrong with too much, especially too soon. Start at the front and slowly work backwards as she gets more aroused. Don't touch her clitoris directly, unless she's very, very turned on and wet and even then it's risky, your tongue usually feels like sandpaper. Licking around it is good and over its 'hood' is great. 

Oh and don't assume that she's aroused just because she's wet, since the purpose of vaginal lubrication is to protect it, pain and discomfort could also make her wet.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

My key bit of (inexperienced) advice? 

Get her really horny first.

Imagine someone going down on you whilst you are flacid. 

Now imagine someone going down on you whilst you aren't.

Which one gets you to climax quicker and, generally, feels better? 

When you jump straight into oral before your partner is ready it's essentially the same as her going down on your whilst still soft. Yes, if you are proficient and practiced enough you can get away with it, however, it's still extra work you're creating for yourself.

Even if you are using oral as foreplay, try to lead into it with lighter stuff first. One thing I would suggest is, before you go down yonder, kiss a path of all of her erogenous zones, from face to thighs.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

*starts taking notes*


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Falling Leaves said:


> My key bit of (inexperienced) advice?
> 
> Get her really horny first.
> 
> ...


My partners have used fellatio as a means of getting me from a flaccid to a non-flaccid state. :tongue:



Falling Leaves said:


> Even if you are using oral as foreplay, try to lead into it with lighter stuff first. One thing I would suggest is, before you go down yonder, kiss a path of all of her erogenous zones, from face to thighs.


The largest sexual organ is the skin, and there's a lot of it that can be kissed/licked.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> My partners have used fellatio as a means of getting me from a flaccid to a non-flaccid state. :tongue:


Oh sure, but you've also got to consider (GENERALLY) it's easier to stimulate a male to full arousal that way. If somebody was using their mouth and tongue on your penis in a way which feels strange, all over the place and clumsy, would that make a notable difference? 




> The largest sexual organ is the skin, and there's a lot of it that can be kissed/licked.


Absolutely true.

I really wouldn't advocate using a blowjob as foreplay for a woman (at least, not until you are well practiced at it doing it for her). It sets up expectations, puts pressure on both sides and can be a mood killer when it winds up going nowhere. If you want to get her horny, just find out the ways in which she liked to be touched/kissed/caressed and go from there. Anticipation is key.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Neverontime said:


> That's true. If it's working, stick with it.
> Best advice I would suggest is start with light pressure and increase gradually and slowly. I find that they can't go wrong with light pressure but can easily go wrong with too much, especially too soon. Start at the front and slowly work backwards as she gets more aroused. Don't touch her clitoris directly, unless she's very, very turned on and wet and even then it's risky, your tongue usually feels like sandpaper. Licking around it is good and over its 'hood' is great.
> 
> Oh and don't assume that she's aroused just because she's wet, since the purpose of vaginal lubrication is to protect it, pain and discomfort could also make her wet.


That means that something I read was actually spot on; the way it was described was to think of the female path to orgasm like a wave slowly moving with the tide and eventually reaching the top of a cliff (orgasm). 

It comes up, it goes down, it comes up a little further, it drops down a tad, then goes up even further, then goes down just a bit, aaaaaaaaaaaaaand you get the idea.

Also, what I mean with the going down: it doesn't go down to the point of where you started, the point it drops down also increases with the increase in the tide.

Should that make any sense.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

1. Grow a beard

2. Put your mouth around the clit

3. Suck


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

TWN said:


> 1. Grow a beard


I'm trying:crying:


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Make sure the clit is always wet. I suggest pressure over a larger surface area, meaning, as others were saying, don't use the tip of your tongue, but drag the surface of your tongue over the clit. Sometimes it's nice when a guy puts his tongue in the vagina and like tongue-fucks you but it doesn't do as much so don't do it 50% of the time. Try getting the sides of the clit rather than just the top and varying the strokes and stuff. IDK why certain places or certain ways feel better different time than others, but don't just keep rubbing it the same way cause it'll just get numb and feel weird.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

L said:


> I'm trying:crying:


All a woman needs is a little stubble. That's actually better, because it's nice and rough.

^_^


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

some women like it firm, some like it soft. Some want FIRM with teeth, some can barely stand air blown on the right places.

Hey L, A secret tip, but don't tell anyone. Whatever a lady does to you, wait a few minutes and do to her.

If she starts rubbing the back of your neck, it means she either came up with the idea from some internet forum, or she likes her neck rubbed. 
Some women are REALLY into ears. They will let you know by sticking their tongue down your ear, or nibbling on an ear lobe.

If they want their backs rubbed, they will offer to rub your back. HINT HINT. 

When all done, 80 percent of the work is done with the clothes on and not touching. Listening to them, being consistent builds trust. Trust goes a loooooooooooooooong ways.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

devoid said:


> OMG where?!


My guess is the poster was referring to two fingers sort of hooked up into the vagina stimulating the g-spot area. Which I can attest exists - both in me and in the women I've been with. I never thought I liked to be penetrated until I saw a lover's response to my fingers inside her like that and started thinking "hmmmm." I have to say, my wife is awesome at it.

I find it hard to do both oral and g-spot stimulation at the same time, but that's because I seem to lack coordination for most things when I'm going down on a woman. It's not that I haven't done this, but it is physically hard for me to sustain. I myself have experienced oral + this kind of stimulation and yeah it can be awesome.

But - to the main topic of this thread - I like the advice that focuses on asking her what she likes and attending to her cues. Everyone's different. And actually things can shift with different lovers or even with the same lover over time.

PS If a lover ever tried the alphabet thing on me and I found out what she was doing I would not be pleased. It's like - go by feel, see where I respond, why do you need to trace a sequence of letters to figure that out exactly? But that's just me.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

L said:


> That means that something I read was actually spot on; the way it was described was to think of the female path to orgasm like a wave slowly moving with the tide and eventually reaching the top of a cliff (orgasm).
> 
> It comes up, it goes down, it comes up a little further, it drops down a tad, then goes up even further, then goes down just a bit, aaaaaaaaaaaaaand you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Interesting! You know, I was never like this until my current relationship. I was more linear before. But this ... it yields spectacular pleasure (including multiples which I never had before) but FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT"S HOLY IT CAN BE FRUSTRATING WHILE IN-PROCESS. Anyway, cool description, I learned something for sure.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to say NO to stubble. OMFG. I've had some bad stubble experiences, meaning I couldn't sit down or pee without awful pain the rest of the day, and nothing about that is sexy. :tongue:


----------



## Vladimir Drakulich (Jan 16, 2013)

Something that is a part of my personal repertoire is acting. Decide on a 'role' you would like to fill or way you want to act, and get really into it. There are many different ways women act while giving oral to us (shy, domineering, enthusiasm and the one I'm more familiar with: disgust), and most men have a preferred attitude. Imagine how you would like to be perceived in the act, and, well, _act_ that way. If she doesn't respond to that, try a different role. But then again, I don't really know much about pleasing women; I'm a guy afterall.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

adverseaffects said:


> Make sure the clit is always wet. I suggest pressure over a larger surface area, meaning, as others were saying, don't use the tip of your tongue, but drag the surface of your tongue over the clit. Sometimes it's nice when a guy puts his tongue in the vagina and like tongue-fucks you but it doesn't do as much so don't do it 50% of the time. Try getting the sides of the clit rather than just the top and varying the strokes and stuff. IDK why certain places or certain ways feel better different time than others, but don't just keep rubbing it the same way cause it'll just get numb and feel weird.


Interesting, some of this is new information.
I'll have to try it out.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Falling Leaves said:


> My key bit of (inexperienced) advice?
> 
> *Get her really horny first.*
> 
> ...


*Looks in the mirror*

.....check.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

L said:


> I just meant that you didn't have to abstain all of the time, plus, you could have asked her...?


We discussed what we liked before we had sex. If I'm at the point where I'm sexually interested in someone, I want to find out what she likes sexually before we have sex. It makes sense to me to communicate what we both like and don't like if there's a mutual interest in having sex. And she told me that breast stimulation did absolutely nothing for her. Since she knew what she liked better than I did, if she directly tells me "breast stimulation does nothing for me," then what would I do it for? To try to change her mind with my awesome sexing skills? 



L said:


> I mean, sometimes someone does something for the other and etc.
> 
> Not like I was saying: OMG since I like this then whaaaaaaaaa *angry super saiyan* or anything lol.
> 
> The basic thing I was getting at is you couldn't do _anything _at all?


Interestingly enough, I never said I couldn't do anything at all. There's more to a woman's body than her breasts. She said that *one* region of the body did nothing for her. There were other areas of her body that _did_ do it for her. So why would I waste time on the one area she explicitly told me did nothing for her when there are plenty other parts of her body? Breasts and genitals are not the only erogenous zones on a woman's body, although some men (from studies, books, and what some women have actually said when talking frankly about sex) seem to think that's all there is to it.



L said:


> *The basic premise in going down on someone else is to pleasure them* and even get yourself a little more primed mentally by watching them, so, wouldn't this count as the same thing?


Bolded the relevant part. If a woman tells me breast play *does not pleasure her*, then what would be the point in doing it? It's her body. To relate it to this topic, she _did_ like receiving oral sex, and I like giving oral sex, so it worked out perfectly for the both of us. If oral sex did nothing for her, then I wouldn't have done that either.



L said:


> EDIT: Also, you only answered part of my post with a quote, you kind of took out part of the overall meaning....
> 
> What you quoted makes me sound like an ass...


Okay, let's look at the entire quote then:



L said:


> Wouldn't that have been the point to it? That you like it? I mean, from what you said it's not like it bothered her or anything, so...
> 
> Can't do stuff that you like or what?


That _my_ liking something be "the point" of any sexual activity regardless of how the woman feels about it sounds like a "women's bodies are for my pleasure" type thing. If I like something and she likes the same thing, then everything's copacetic and we can both have fun. If I like doing something, but she doesn't or gets nothing out of it, then why would I do it? I wouldn't get any pleasure out of it either. I don't expect someone else to "put up with" something solely for my benefit. I actually hate when people do that. I can't speak for anyone else, but I like the women I'm having sex with to actually enjoy what's being done.

Conversely, if she likes doing something, and I don't like it/get nothing out of it, then what reason would she have to do it? She liked anilingus, I don't. So we didn't do it. So there was no breast stimulation because it didn't do anything for her, and there was no anilingus because I don't like it. But she liked receiving cunnilingus and I like giving it, so any time I wanted to go down on her or she wanted me to go down on her, there was absolutely no problem. See? What's pleasurable for *both* people is what's done, what's pleasurable for only one isn't. Because there are two people involved. (Now if what isn't being done becomes a problem, however, then maybe it means they aren't sexually compatible, and perhaps they shouldn't be sexual partners.)

And I'm not sure how my saying I that like stimulating a woman's breasts while that did nothing for that particular woman is construed to mean I can't do stuff that I like. False dichotomy.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Aahh compromise... Beautiful sexy compromise!! ;D


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> That _my_ liking something be "the point" of any sexual activity regardless of how the woman feels about it sounds like a "women's bodies are for my pleasure" type thing. If I like something and she likes the same thing, then everything's copacetic and we can both have fun. If I like doing something, but she doesn't or gets nothing out of it, then why would I do it? I wouldn't get any pleasure out of it either. I don't expect someone else to "put up with" something solely for my benefit. I actually hate when people do that. I can't speak for anyone else, but I like the women I'm having sex with to actually enjoy what's being done.
> 
> Conversely, if she likes doing something, and I don't like it/get nothing out of it, then what reason would she have to do it? She liked anilingus, I don't. So we didn't do it. So there was no breast stimulation because it didn't do anything for her, and there was no anilingus because I don't like it. But she liked receiving cunnilingus and I like giving it, so any time I wanted to go down on her or she wanted me to go down on her, there was absolutely no problem. See? What's pleasurable for *both* people is what's done, what's pleasurable for only one isn't. Because there are two people involved. (Now if what isn't being done becomes a problem, however, then maybe it means they aren't sexually compatible, and perhaps they shouldn't be sexual partners.)




That pretty much answers it, I understand your answer now. 



> And I'm not sure how my saying I that like stimulating a woman's breasts while that did nothing for that particular woman is construed to mean I can't do stuff that I like. False dichotomy.


From the way I _was _understanding it, it kind of sounded like you _only _did things that she liked over things you liked.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

This thread makes me feel like a total prude rofl


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> This thread makes me feel like a total prude rofl


That's weird, it's _supposed _to make you feel like a sex god!


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

L said:


> That pretty much answers it, I understand your answer now.


Glad that's cleared up. One of the drawbacks of text-only communication is that sometimes meanings aren't clear, and being an asynchronous form of communication, things can't be immediately clarified as they can during face-to-face communication.



L said:


> From the way I _was _understanding it, it kind of sounded like you _only _did things that she liked over things you liked.


Nah, since sex involves two people, that also means that what I like matters as well. To _only_ do what my partner likes while my own likes aren't considered wouldn't be fair to me. Since sex is supposed to be a mutually pleasurable activity, that means that her pleasure isn't the _only_ thing that matters. Inconsiderateness on the part of _either_ sex doesn't make for a good lover.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

L:3352263 said:


> Hey, also, to the women that are saying stuff like breast play, what exactly do you mean?


Your list looks good and I largely agree with what devoid said. Some women (myself included) will also enjoy having the outsides of their breasts stroked or licked. I consider my breasts to be quite sensitive, but I don't like nipple simulation at all, so keep in mind that that's something you might run into as well. 



> Also, I've heard about the touching of different sensitive areas, such as the neck, inner thighs, wrists, middle of the back, even around the ears, and feet, and probably a few others I can't think of at the moment.
> 
> What I've heard about these areas is that they basically act like a second clitoris whenever a woman is fully aroused, care to confirm? [EDIT] Also, I don't mean these by themselves, I just meant that they really add to the fireworks[/EDIT]


They can add, but in my opinion nothing is the same as an organ that houses 8,000 nerve endings in an area smaller than the tip of my pinky :laughing: But yes, they're often very important erogenous zones. I would far rather have someone lick and suck on my ears and neck than go down on me, for example.



> Also, I've read that you can kind of train a woman's body (or anyone's body) to like certain things, for instance: Whenever a woman is about to climax through oral or through anything, about 10 seconds or so before she does, start doing something and keep doing it through the orgasm until after it and it's supposed to associate the new sensations with the pleasure of an orgasm and after you do it a few times it's supposed to really 'stick' *pun intended:tongue:


I don't know if I buy this. I've heard about people using this technique to ease into the idea of anal sex, for example, but I find it creepy that anyone would want to do it, given that "No" and "I don't like that" are things that shouldn't be ignored because you read something on the internet once and think you know better. I suppose it's okay if she wants to be "rewired" (though I'm very, very skeptical), but otherwise I suggest you erase this from your repertoire because it honestly sounds quite non-consensual, patronising, and gross.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I don't know if I buy this. I've heard about people using this technique to ease into the idea of anal sex, for example, but I find it creepy that anyone would want to do it, given that "No" and "I don't like that" are things that shouldn't be ignored because you read something on the internet once and think you know better. I suppose it's okay if she wants to be "rewired" (though I'm very, very skeptical), but otherwise I suggest you erase this from your repertoire because it honestly sounds quite non-consensual, patronising, and gross.


Well ya, I'm not saying I would do it without consent. It was just something I remember reading and wanted to know if anyone else had heard/done/read anything similar.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Until she slams her thighs shut rolls over sideways and lays there twitching. At this point I recommend staying quiet and don't touch her until she tells you to.


There was this girl when I was younger, she would clench up on my head so tight when she came, that I thought I might suffocate...every time I thought to myself: "What a way to go!" 

:tongue:


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

L said:


> That's weird, it's _supposed _to make you feel like a sex god!


L,

I dont feel like sex god after reading all of it. Lol.

I was thinking like, when reading some posts: well...2 HOURS?? Some girls needs to sit down next day, its sensitive part of body.

I quess someone else already said it for me:


Diphenhydramine said:


> This thread makes me feel like a total prude rofl


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Nessie said:


> L,
> 
> I dont feel like sex god after reading all of it. Lol.
> 
> ...


:/

Perhaps you should give the sex goddess thread a try? Although, it was mostly derailed....


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> Oh. And if you can figure out how to get the lady to let you use your favorite vibe, and get her to show you how she likes it used, you are fucking GOLDEN. Cuz then she's guaranteed.
> 
> But many ladies don't like to show off BOB to a guy. Personally, I like having BOB at the party.


What lady _wouldn't_ enjoy that.

Damn. This thread makes me feel like the opposite of a prude.



(You can always ask to watch her touch herself. Might pick up some things that way too.)


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

chimeric said:


> What lady _wouldn't_ enjoy that.
> 
> Damn. This thread makes me feel like the opposite of a prude.
> 
> (You can always ask to watch her touch herself. Might pick up some things that way too.)


If you can get the lady to communicate, things go better. If the guy listens to instructions and hints, things go better.

if it is all in fun, and supportive, and positive things go well.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nessie said:


> L,
> 
> I was thinking like, when reading some posts: well...2 HOURS?? Some girls needs to sit down next day, its sensitive part of body.
> 
> :


you don't just lay there pounding away for 2 hours. 
foreplay, touching, cuddling, teasing, playing, take a break, get a drink of water, come back to it.......

all fun stuff........


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

WhiteKnight said:


> If you give a woman head for 2 hours straight and make her come more times that she can remember she'll be a quivering wreck and very happy!


Really? So you say suck on clit with tongue and only lips sometimes? How can you suck on it with the tongue? And when you say suck, you mean sort of go on the clit up and down with the lips, right? Not trying to be weird or anything, honest questions.

It seems like an easy way to get a girl happy. Haha.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> There was this girl when I was younger, she would clench up on my head so tight when she came, that I thought I might suffocate...every time I thought to myself: "What a way to go!"


This has happened to me before on several occasions when I was performing cunnilingus, and she clamps her thighs together as my head happens to be between them, and she might also be holding my head in the spot that she wants it, and I'm like, _Having... trouble... breathing... down here... could you ease up a bit?_


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> you don't just lay there pounding away for 2 hours.
> foreplay, touching, cuddling, teasing, playing, take a break, get a drink of water, come back to it.......
> 
> all fun stuff........


Yeah, no one's going to be thrusting into someone for two hours straight. I would imagine the woman would get tired of it before then. Two hours encompasses everything. I don't look at the time, but I would be disappointed if, counting _everything_, it took less than _at least_ an hour. You spend more time than that watching a movie.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I quite like the exploration stage of a new partner. It's the time that you first get to run your hands, tongue, if you have long enough hair then hair etc all over them. As the others say, listen to her. When she reacts positively you'll know what things she likes and how to do them. One of my (female) friends once described oral sex as "strategically placed kisses and caresses", and that's not really a bad description.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, so it varies between women, but..

1. Variation but returning to clit frequently and staying there when she's about to come
2. Listening for reaction
3. Personally i like one finger inserted at the same time
4. Using you hands too- stroking the legs and butt. 
5. Showing enthusiasm


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> This has happened to me before on several occasions when I was performing cunnilingus, and she clamps her thighs together as my head happens to be between them, and she might also be holding my head in the spot that she wants it, and I'm like, _Having... trouble... breathing... down here... could you ease up a bit?_


Yep, complete vapor lock. Could you imagine the headlines? "Man dies between woman's thighs," comes to mind.


----------

